# What do you wear to classical performances?



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Khaki's and either a polo or casual button up shirt for me with dress shoes/socks.


You?


----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

Clothes...................Nothing out of the usual, but maybe a _little_ fancier.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

A normal-looking button-down shirt and pants + elbow pads, in case I have to make physical contact with arm-chair bullies.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

It all depends where the performance is taking place. If it's a recital at a local university, I go casual. If it's an opera at a grand opera house, I get very formal.


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

I do not dress up in any way, and my normal dress is quite casual. If it's warm, I'll wear shorts and a T-shirt.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

For Norwich Baroque concerts, which usually take place in old churches, I wear a big coat over trousers & top garments which include warm cardigans - or if I wear a jacket, I take a blanket to put over my knees. This is my summer wear too. 

I sometimes manage to see operas performed at the Lowestoft Marina theatre. When I first went, I used to put a long dress on - but quickly realised that most of the audience didn't bother dressing up, and quite a few wore shabby anoraks over their street clothes. So now I don't bother & just wear my day clothes. How warmly I dress depends on where our seats are. We like to go on the balcony, where it can get hot, so you need layers that you can peel off. If you sit in the pit, however, you get a Siberian draught from the wings, so a big coat is again in order. 

I don't suppose any of this applies if you live in London - but it's 'normal for Norfolk'!


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Glasses so I can watch the performers.


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

I'll gladly seize any excuse to get dressed up! For classical concerts, I often wear a fancy dress with jewelry and, on some occasions, high heels (depending on how far the parking area is from the concert hall...)


----------



## SiegendesLicht (Mar 4, 2012)

Gosh, I was just about to ask the same question...

I have just come from a performance, and I wore a medium-fancy dress - the same one I got married in. But quite a lot of other people in the same concert hall were apparently not bothered with dressing up at all.


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

Bettina said:


> I'll gladly seize any excuse to get dressed up! For classical concerts, I often wear a fancy dress with jewelry and sometimes high heels (depending on how far the parking area is from the concert hall...)


You need to attend Glyndebourne.


----------



## sprite (Jan 31, 2015)

Mid-fancy. At the very least nothing casual (jeans/sneakers/etc). 

I have a somewhat amusing story related to this.. When I was in my late teens, I was in the city with my mother. I can't remember what we originally intended to do but the plans fell through, so we were trying to find something else. We were dressed casually -- I had on jeans, converse, and a black zip up. We enlisted my father in helping us find something cool, and he reported back that Martha Argerich would be performing Shostakovich with an orchestra at Avery Fisher Hall. No brainer. And the seats were great too -- close to front row. (I have no idea how we got these tickets at a reasonable price last minute.)

The front rows were virtually empty, and the only person in the vicinity was an old woman next to us. She was clearly very rich, some kind of high society NYC type.

She took one look at me and started lecturing me about my outfit. I, of course, explained that I wouldn't intentionally disrespect the concert hall this way but this was an impromptu choice and I couldn't pass up the opportunity to come because I loved music, played piano, and this was very important to me. Then, in this faux-congenial but incredibly snide, uppity tone started lecturing my mother about allowing me to come like this, telling her how she would beat her children if they did that, etc. I'm pretty sure we told her we were from Long Island, and so the whole exchange had this really nauseating dynamic of a wealthy person lecturing silly plebeians on proper decorum. My poor mother had to just laugh her off while this women condescended to her like she was a child. 

If I could do it again, I would have bought an outfit before the performance if time allowed, since I do think propriety is important. But everything about the way she approached the situation was beyond rude (honestly, it got to the point of being straight up classist and offensive), and she could not have cared less about the fact that I had an innate passion for the music, which is ultimately the most important thing! 

Anyway, here's the clincher: Throughout the concert she was eating these little candies wrapped in gold. When the concert ended, a slew of crumpled gold wrappers littered the floor where she sat. She just dropped them and left. :lol:


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Something between "Wow! Who is _that?"_ and "Gawd! How did _he_ get in here?"


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

The nice thing about classical is, it seems like you can wear whatever you want to wear, at least in Nashville. I'll see people casually dressed along with young ladies in formals. I've come from work still in a suit and tie, and nobody looks askance.


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

Most of the concerts I attend I am one of the house ushers, so white top and black trousers (no tie).

For non-ushering events it's Southwestern Desert Casual: nice slacks, button shirt, comfy shoes.


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet (Aug 31, 2011)

My Superman costume.


----------



## quietfire (Mar 13, 2017)

I go in my pyjamas. I paid for my tickets, I am allowed in.


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

The last time I went, the orchestra forgot to show up

View attachment 93265


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

Actually the last time that I did go was on a trip to Chicago. The morning of the concert, the friend who I was staying with said "Wfe need to go out and buy you something dressy for tonight", so we did. A sleeveless, high-neck, silvery threaded dress which went perfectly with my strappy silver high-heeled sandals. I would say that she, wearing a LBD, and I were about average for dress-up that Tuesday evening.


----------



## Jacred (Jan 14, 2017)

Normal clothes, maybe a bit fancier. It's more important to keep the collars straight, sleeves aligned, etc. rather than putting on the absolute best finery--clean but not necessarily extravagant.


----------



## Rach Man (Aug 2, 2016)

I usually take my daughter. So I wear a button shirt and tie, sometimes with a sports jacket, sometimes not. She dresses causally.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Always a jacket and tie.


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

Pugg said:


> Always a jacket and tie.


My goodness Pugg. And here's me labouring under the misapprehension that you were female! Now that I think about it your posts are always non-gender specific.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Barbebleu said:


> My goodness Pugg. And here's me labouring under the misapprehension that you were female! Now that I think about it your posts are always non-gender specific.


This is free to see from day one:

http://www.talkclassical.com/33557-hello-all.html?highlight=


----------



## JAS (Mar 6, 2013)

Pugg said:


> Always a jacket and tie.


And, one hopes, also pants or slacks . . .


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

Pugg said:


> This is free to see from day one:
> 
> http://www.talkclassical.com/33557-hello-all.html?highlight=


If I had the time I would go and look at first posts. Ah well, that'll teach me.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

JAS said:


> And, one hopes, also pants or slacks . . .


Speaks for it self off cause .
Polished shoes also.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Barbebleu said:


> If I had the time I would go and look at first posts. Ah well, that'll teach me.


Problems solved.


----------



## pcnog11 (Nov 14, 2016)

It depends on what seat you are in. If I am on the 2nd balcony, then causal is fine. If I am on the orchestra level or first balcony, I will wear a jacket with or without tie. I am in a box seat, then it could be very formal.


----------



## pcnog11 (Nov 14, 2016)

I have seen people going too causal these days at classical concerts. Do you think flip-flops should be accepted?


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

Clothes, certainly, always.

I haven't seen anyone dressed up specially to go to a concert, recital or opera for quite some years now.

Even quite elderly middle-class classical-music-going people seem to have a sort of uniform of casual traveling / walking gear, waterproof jackets, sweaters, fleeces, cycle helmets(!) etc. Perhaps the audience at the Royal Festival Hall is slightly more dressed up than here in the north of England, but not that much.

As far as I can see the young wear hoodies and T-shirts like they do everywhere else.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

This casual wear at concerts is only part of a general trend. I am a regular Scottish dancer - even at formal balls, the women often don't wear long dresses or white dresses with sashes, as they should, but simply skirt and casual top. Most of the men wear kilts, but they don't have the formal jacket or the bow tie required. 

Funerals also are very casual. I have been to some funerals of neighbours in the past few years and most people don't wear black but some other dark colour. Some friends and neighbours have even turned up just wearing casual outdoor coats and anoraks. 

It seems to be the fashion to dress down. Personally, no, I think people should dress smartly even if not formally, and flip-flops seem a step too far - but I don't suppose management want to turn away classical musical lovers for this sort of reason. We're too thin on the ground.


----------



## JAS (Mar 6, 2013)

I could never wear a kilt. I don't have the legs for it.


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

^^ Mind you, this is also the way I dress to work - smart casual. I really don't own many (any?) formal clothes now.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

*"Depends on several things, such as time of day, city, venue, and what I feel like. Never less than casual chic. Never more than blazer and tie."*


----------



## rspader (May 14, 2014)

Clean jeans, clean t-shirt, clean fleece top, clean running shoes. I haven't worn a jacket or tie since 2007 when I retired.


----------



## SuperTonic (Jun 3, 2010)

My wife and I go to symphony concerts a few times a year, so when we do, we like to dress up. I usually wear a jacket and tie and she'll wear a nice dress. We usually go out somewhere nice for dinner before the concert too. We like to make an occasion out of it. 
When I was in college I used to go to one or two concerts a week on campus, and I never dressed up for those, usually wearing shorts or jeans and a t-shirt. 

So it doesn't bother me when I see others dressed casually at a concert. I'm just happy they are there to enjoy the music and to support the arts with their ticket purchase.


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2017)

I usually wear a suit and tie to a symphony, and depending on the temperature, either a nice sweater/slacks or dress shirt/slacks to a recital.


----------



## andresg (Mar 21, 2017)

Phil loves classical said:


> Glasses so I can watch the performers.


same here, glasses are mandatory in my personal case


----------



## isorhythm (Jan 2, 2015)

At Carnegie Hall or Lincoln Center, I generally don't wear jeans or sneakers. Beyond that, I don't go out of my way to dress up, though if I'm coming from work I might be wearing a jacket. I rarely wear ties, never for the purpose of going to a concert.

For less formal venues, including churches, I wear whatever I'm wearing that day. Could be jeans and sneakers.


----------



## Judith (Nov 11, 2015)

Depends on the venue! If it is a local orchestra in a church, it can be cold so as they are a casual 
atmosphere, a smart pair of jeans and a nice warm jumper! Leeds Town Hall, go smart with skirt/trousers and top! Can be warm in there!

The couple of times I went to see Steven Isserlis, (one of my favourite musicians) I wanted to look just right so took afternoons off work, pampered and had new outfits! Don"t know what I was expecting lol!


----------



## JAS (Mar 6, 2013)

It is so much easier being a guy.


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

JAS said:


> It is so much easier being a guy.


Perhaps so, but it is much more _fun _to be a woman! I enjoy having the option of getting all dolled up for concerts - it's a great perk of being female. In fact, if I were a man I'd probably become a cross-dresser, at least for concerts.


----------



## padraic (Feb 26, 2015)

Business casual. I only do suits at weddings and funerals.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Bettina said:


> Perhaps so, but it is much more _fun _to be a woman! I enjoy having the option of getting all dolled up for concerts - it's a great perk of being female. In fact, if I were a man I'd probably become a cross-dresser, at least for concerts.


hahaha, I love you more for that comment! .


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

It's very true, I've always envied women in their many options for clothing. Men certainly don't have as many options, unless you are David Bowie and know how to get creative with style. Prince wasn't too far behind in that department either!


----------



## SiegendesLicht (Mar 4, 2012)

Ingélou said:


> It seems to be the fashion to dress down. Personally, no, I think people should dress smartly even if not formally, and flip-flops seem a step too far - but I don't suppose management want to turn away classical musical lovers for this sort of reason. We're too thin on the ground.


I used to visit a Wagner opera in sweatshirt and jeans - in my past life, that is. But now I want to do my best in the dressing department, if only out of feeling of respect towards the performers and a sense of festive occassion.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Captainnumber36 said:


> It's very true, I've always envied women in their many options for clothing. Men certainly don't have as many options, unless you are David Bowie and know how to get creative with style. Prince wasn't too far behind in that department either!


They where a both a bit androgyne, they could get away with wearing just a jumpsuit.


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet (Aug 31, 2011)

It depends on the performance. For example, if it's The Rite of Spring, I would wear my riot gear. If it's La Mer, I would dress as a sea captain. If there's a contemporary piece, I'd wear my pajamas and bring a pillow.


----------



## Metairie Road (Apr 30, 2014)

this is my HIP outfit









They make me leave my sword in the cloakroom. Why they would think that someone dressed in pink silk and a powdered wig might possibly be a threat to anybody is beyond me.

Best wishes
Metairie Road


----------



## gardibolt (May 22, 2015)

For the symphony this weekend I'll be wearing a polo with a sports coat and dress pants. When I went to the opening night of the opera season last fall, I wore my tux.
I've worn a suit on occasion but I'm getting less inclined to do that except on very special occasions.


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

Last night for Angela Hewitt at the 92nd St. Y less than 10% had a tie on. I was not in that group. I wore a button down shirt, no jacket and and trousers. There were probably plenty of blue jeans, but I didn't look that carefully.

Oh - and the concert was great.


----------



## Ziggabea (Apr 5, 2017)

I wear a pink dress and stockings


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

jegreenwood said:


> Last night for Angela Hewitt at the 92nd St. Y less than 10% had a tie on. I was not in that group. I wore a button down shirt, no jacket and and trousers. There were probably plenty of blue jeans, but I didn't look that carefully.
> 
> Oh - and the concert was great.


I saw Hewitt in recital in New Mexico (Los Alamos). She was excellent and played Bach and Ravel. What most impressed me was her perfect posture at the piano.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

I usually look like a teacher, but a real good-looking one! That's what my wife says. She's the one I go shopping with, so the good taste is her working. I really am a teacher


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Ziggabea said:


> I wear a pink dress and stockings


Now that I would like to see.


----------



## Ziggabea (Apr 5, 2017)

Pugg said:


> Now that I would like to see.


I don't know how you meant it but your comment feels a bit inappropriate to me


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Ziggabea said:


> I don't know how you meant it but your comment feels a bit inappropriate to me


Just curious, nothing more, nothing less.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I don't go to many concerts anymore, but when I did, I didn't go to strut my stuff or to be seen. I wanted to be as comfortable as possible. A nice shirt and pants did the deal for me.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Ziggabea said:


> I don't know how you meant it but your comment feels a bit inappropriate to me


He may have assumed you are a guy making a joke.

Nine times out of ten, he would probably be correct; so many more guys posting here than gals.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Ziggabea said:


> I wear a pink dress and stockings


Very nice!!! I'm sure you would look terrific! :tiphat:


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

I wear a Fascinator


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> I wear a Fascinator


With a multi colour raincoat?


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> I wear a Fascinator


Count me among the unfascinated.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

hpowders said:


> Count me among the unfascinated.


But they are so fetching


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

The one thing about which I am always punctilious is the wearing of trousers.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> But they are so fetching
> 
> View attachment 93405


Well, I let my butler, Waldstein do any fetching for me.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Nobody has mentioned clean underwear. I wouldn't want to sit next to a person who wasn't clean from head to foot.


----------



## Neward Thelman (Apr 6, 2017)

mmsbls said:


> I do not dress up in any way, and my normal dress is quite casual. If it's warm, I'll wear shorts and a T-shirt.


Great. Just what we need in the concert hall.

What the hall - it's all rock and roll.

Rock on, 
Severius!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Bulldog said:


> Nobody has mentioned clean underwear. I wouldn't want to sit next to a person who wasn't clean from head to foot.


Perhaps that goes without saying.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Pugg said:


> Perhaps that goes without saying.


What underwear - never ask what a man wears under his kilt


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> What underwear - never ask what a man wears under his kilt


Some things are better never been said, or even thinking of.:lol:


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> What underwear - never ask what a man wears under his kilt


That's where I usually hide my canteen of Scotch.


----------



## SiegendesLicht (Mar 4, 2012)

For those who do dress up - do you dress up differently for concerts that take place in a church than for those that happen at a concert hall/opera house? Are there levels of dressing up depending on the venue?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

SiegendesLicht said:


> For those who do dress up - do you dress up differently for concerts that take place in a church than for those that happen at a concert hall/opera house? Are there levels of dressing up depending on the venue?


I leave the suspenders off for church


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

SiegendesLicht said:


> For those who do dress up - do you dress up differently for concerts that take place in a church than for those that happen at a concert hall/opera house? Are there levels of dressing up depending on the venue?


I always dress up for concerts t the big halls like the Concertgebouw ( Amsterdam) I hardly see / hear thing in churches.
The only time I wear casual is at the movie for the Metropolitan transmissions.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

SiegendesLicht said:


> For those who do dress up - do you dress up differently for concerts that take place in a church than for those that happen at a concert hall/opera house? Are there levels of dressing up depending on the venue?


As I explain above, I put more clothes on if the concerts are in a church. The medieval stone walls act like the shell of a fridge, and the church usually isn't rich enough to have a good heating system. Anglican congregations are expected to be stoical!


----------



## laurie (Jan 12, 2017)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> What underwear - never ask* what a man wears under his **kilt*


 ....... * Lipstick ?*
:devil:


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

The first thing I choose is the Talk Classical Membership Pin and then I plan my concert-going ensemble around it.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

I wear whatever is comfortable for me to enjoy the concert. Usually this means casual street wear.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Ingélou said:


> As I explain above, I put more clothes on if the concerts are in a church. The medieval stone walls act like the shell of a fridge, and the church usually isn't rich enough to have a good heating system. Anglican congregations are expected to be stoical!


But the church can be a cooling down place in summe, when one is strolling around the warm county side or hot cities.


----------



## SiegendesLicht (Mar 4, 2012)

Ingélou said:


> As I explain above, I put more clothes on if the concerts are in a church. The medieval stone walls act like the shell of a fridge, and the church usually isn't rich enough to have a good heating system. Anglican congregations are expected to be stoical!





Pugg said:


> But the church can be a cooling down place in summe, when one is strolling around the warm county side or hot cities.


I went to a performance of Bach's St. Matthew's Passion - in a church - yesterday, hoping that the venue would have some of that refrigerating effect Ingelou wrote about. Didn't happen. I guess I might consider yesterday a kind of practice session for a future visit of Bayreuth: hard chairs, hot air and divine music.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

If it's a posh gaff I leave the wig off. I wouldn't want to stand out.


----------

